# Hello



## klilafuge

Hello  ,

As you can probably guess by my not so perfect english - I'm from Israel.
I have a conffesion to make, it's about a sin. I personaly made Love to Mozart, Bach, Vivaldi, Porpora, Handel, Corelli, the Organ, The Violin and the entire orchestra.
Only, one problem - I feel lonely sometimes, for - not so many people in Israel consist the joyful hobby of classical music. I'm that hooked, that, even, I wish to have a non-stopable stereo 6 fit under when I'll go down! And now, to my point. I wish to find friends from other countries, mostly europe, who share my sin. People who find that the harmony of Bach is Holy. I feel sad for those who don't. Poeple who almost (or maybe completely) found God in between the notes, the sounds. I have no words to describe correctly what I hear, though I do try - and it brings me joy to do so. To be honest, I'll be even more happy to find here friends who will write me (and I'll write back) through the regular, old fashion style- Snail, stemp mail. 

Do contact me, classical (mostly baroque and Mozart's gender lovers),

Klila hoexter


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Sorry it took so long


----------



## PlaySalieri

poor chap - just one reply in 13 years?


----------



## Capeditiea

now there are three...


----------



## Pugg

Capeditiea said:


> now there are three...


From the book / movie : And the there where none.


----------

